# Florida Fisherman ll 63 hour Deep Drop Trip



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

:thumbup: Florida Fisherman ll 63 hour Deep Drop Trip
Few things excite off shore fishermen/women more than the thought of fishing deep drop. Once the 100 fathom mark is passed the fish, and methods used to catch them, are a lot different from even Middle Grounds or Elbow fishing. As examples, Instead of gag or red grouper, snowy and yellowedge grouper are targeted. In addition, electric reels are needed:

This will be the last Florida Fisherman ll deep drop trip until next year. The weatherman is calling for 20-25 knot winds; rough, but not dangerous, for a 72' long 25' wide catamaran. 

Wild waiting to depart let's try our best to 'catch' a big, live, Maine lobster:

Captains Mark & Dylan Hubbard tell us exactly what to expect. Per Captain Mark Hubbard..."We are going to an area that is covered-up with fish. I am really looking forward to getting out there." 

Two of the best, most experienced, mates in the business, Will & Jon, tell us exactly what to expect, and how to best prepare. This is going to be good, really good!

3:00 P.M. Thursday; come along with us as, together, we experience deep drop fishing:


Beautiful Madeira Beach, Florida, is hard to leave, but leave we must:

Master Chef Tammy is proud to help display an early morning grouper:

Let the fights begin:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

The very deep water long tail bass:
The brilliantly colored long tail bass' range extends from the Carolinas to the Caribbean Sea as well as the Northern Gulf of Mexico:



We are starved. Jersey Girl Tammy time:

This is getting serious. While trolling between stops we lost two huge fish. We are all but sure they were monster wahoo; too big to be king fish. But we did win our share of the battles:





Ever see, or even hear of, a barrel fish?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

As we move in a little closer we start to see more traditional fish:

Bar jack are a lot better eating than the bigger amber jacks:

And, never to be forgotten, the 'near extinct' American red snapper:

We can catch, and keep, gag grouper for the remainder of the year. As the water temperature cools the gag fishing will improve greatly:

The fast moving, beautiful, blackfin tuna:


Next up, let's target the plentiful, very good eating, Vermilion snapper. The Vermilion snapper, sometimes called B-liners, are native to vast areas in the Western Atlantic from North Carolina to Bermuda, our Gulf of Mexico, and from the Caribbean Sea to Brazil. They are a very tender, mild, fish that, when fresh, offer a meal fit for a king, or even a Florida Fisherman:




Somehow when you are well over 100 miles from home port the sundown is very special:

More of one of the best eating fish ever to swim:



Bam! A flying fish just hit the deck. Tuna love them:


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

These deep drop trips are really special. As with all good things, we must, regrettably, say good buy. But, before we hit our bunks, the best pot roast imaginable. Jersey Girl, you outdid yourself this time:



Open wide John's Pass Bridge. We are home; home, but already thinking about when we will do it all over again:





The jack pot, in the money, snowy grouper hit the scales at 38 pounds. The pelagic, tuna, was a beautiful blackfine weighing 18 pounds.

Thank you so much for joining us on this 63 hour deep drop trip. Take a few minutes more to 'catch' the action first hand as seen from the deck of the Florida Fisherman ll. (Click of the Youtube video):

https://youtu.be/1KlOVJlhBiw

Bob Harbison Florida Outdoor Writers Association


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Come on now, where is the mystery fish?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

This is about the closest we came to a mystery fish. Feel sure many can identify this 'Mystery' to me fish. I have absolutely no idea what it is.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Scorpion fish ?


----------



## Harbison (Apr 18, 2012)

Though so, but wasn't sure. It looks bad. Thanks!


----------

